

How your heartbeat could kill the password - stevep2007
http://www.networkworld.com/article/2688796/opensource-subnet/how-your-heartbeat-could-kill-the-password.html

======
stevep2007
Security experts like to say there are only two kinds of companies: those that
have had large-scale password security breaches and those that just haven't
yet. At MIT's recent EmTech conference, Bionym showed its wearable
authentication device that uses the wearer's electro cardiogram (ECG) that
promises to provide strong security without the complexity of regularly
changing and remembering passwords.

